# black rbp



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

hay people i have 5 rbps that are about 6-7" and about 1 year old
one p is almost black all the time for about 3 months and the rest are normal color most of the time but the odd time some or one will turn alot darker not as dark as the lady which i call it
for about 2 days then go normal again whats happening im sure its normal but are they in a breeding stage or is the lady maturing faster

thanks for your replies


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Yea, they can do that. Have you noticed any added aggression, ot strange behaviour?


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry wrong post


----------



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

there is some added aggression by the lady and another p that seems to share the same territory and they dont let anyone near them but arent they to young to breed?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

rbdemon said:


> there is some added aggression by the lady and another p that seems to share the same territory and they dont let anyone near them but arent they to young to breed?
> [snapback]887020[/snapback]​


6-7" is fine for breeding. Just watch out for the behaviour change. It is very obviuos. The nest builsing. braking of plants near the nest. swimming in circles. blowing into the substrate.

Good luck Keep us posted


----------

